# Minor freak out last evening



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I was out in the backyard with Quincy last evening playing our nightly game of fetch with his rope toy thing (it has a purple kong-y like thing in the middle). Well, he comes back and drops the toy for me to throw again. Apparently I wasn't fast enough because he decided to give me a little extra motivation by nudging me with his mouth. I looked at my arm and saw blood and am thinking what the heck! So I look in his mouth and wouldn't you know, he lost two of his lower front baby teeth. In the past, any dogs I have owned have been from shelters, etc and have been older. I have never gone through this losing teeth thing LOL. So I'm all panicked (and I'm sure Q was wondering what my problem was) and I call the vet. The girl on the phone was trying not to laugh, I could tell, but went and asked the vet anyway if he is at the right age to be losing his teeth. Vet says, yes he is (Q will be five months old on the 18th). I have not seen any other teeth come out or any other blood, but I have noticed that he is chewing on his toys a lot more and his eyes are watering more than they normally do.

I looked this morning and can already see the other ones coming up. Poor baby, I probably scared him to death LOL

So that's my freak out so far this week.

We have our third puppy class tonight and, to my dismay, he has not made any puppy friends yet  

I will say that last week he at least stood up for himself when the lab puppy tried to get him to play. I kind of think that since the other puppies are so much bigger than he is that he feels intimidated by them. During the first class he was hiding behind everyone and trying to blend into the wall during playtime. The trainer told me that if I picked him up or petted him that he would do that in every class. It took every ounce of willpower I had not to just pick him up and leave LOL. 
He is phenomenal with people, he just doesn't seem to want anything to do with the other puppies. Hopefully it will get better!
I guess working from home and living in a quiet place has a downside when it comes to puppy socializing.

So how are everyone else's puppies doing?


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Just wait til you start finding teeth on the floor!!! We found a lot of Trooper's, even those dinky ones in the front. 

How exciting, even though it caused a momentary freak out!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Ted still is weary although he puts on a big bark when a dog approaches. In class he gets pretty close. What I liked about our trainer is that she warned the people with the big pups to be on them when they were around Ted. That way I felt slightly better about Ted in with the others and left him to socialize. There are 2 dogs in our class that now lunge so the trainer does not let them off leash except for our off leash exercises. Ted did a fabulous recall last night. His sit is great but his stay and cue to release will again this week be my practise focus. We only have 2 classes left. We are supposed to teach our pups a trick for the last class. He does around and stand but I'm trying to teach him "sneeze" as he does it alot anyhow. I think that would be an adorable trick. Ted is too in a quiet home but luckily there is a not so quiet dog next door to socialize with sometimes. I'm always nervous about it too, to be honest.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

No tooth loss yet but Ted is 5 days younger:biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Dory, I am so happy to hear you're taking Quincy to class, it is very hard to watch them cower and hide, but he will gain confidence as time goes along also he is learning to trust you. After awhile he will look at you and cue off you, this does not mean he will not respond to danger it just means he will trust you and act according to your cues. remember they are always watching us.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Kallie has lost her 2 upper front teeth. She just looks so darned cute! She lost the 1st on last Fri, and the 2nd one on Monday. Her"big girl teeth" are already popping thru. She's just growing up too fast!! So Kallie, Ted & Quincy are all at the same stage. We have a few others that are about the same age on this forum. Wonder how they're doing?


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Dory, I am so happy to hear you're taking Quincy to class, it is very hard to watch them cower and hide, but he will gain confidence as time goes along also he is learning to trust you. After awhile he will look at you and cue off you, this does not mean he will not respond to danger it just means he will trust you and act according to your cues. remember they are always watching us.


I really, really hope that he gets more confident. The biggest thing is that I want him to be a happy dog, you know? That's why it was so hard to just let him be a dog LOL. 
Oh, I know he's always watching me. He is glued to me wherever I go  Love it (although I think hubby is jealous).


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> Kallie has lost her 2 upper front teeth. She just looks so darned cute! She lost the 1st on last Fri, and the 2nd one on Monday. Her"big girl teeth" are already popping thru. She's just growing up too fast!! So Kallie, Ted & Quincy are all at the same stage. We have a few others that are about the same age on this forum. Wonder how they're doing?


I peeked in Q's mouth today and see that those two bottom teeth are already coming in. I also noticed that his top front teeth are probably going to come out next.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I saw last week some teeth coming thru on the top. He is seriously chewing on his sticks and antler this week so I'm sure he is working on some new teeth too!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm in the opinion that this thread needs some QUINCY PICTURES!!! I'm sure everyone else is with me on this one, right guys!?!??!? :whoo:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Yay Dory!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

LOL Okay, will put up some more Quincy pictures in a bit


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I happened to look in Ume's mouth and noticed all of a sudden that he had a lot of adult teeth. His sharp puppy teeth have given way to the sturdier looking, not so daggum sharp ones. Unlike Momo, where I found some of her baby teeth around the house, I have yet to find any of Ume's.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

My puppy did the same thing the first 3-4 weeks of puppy class! What my trainer did was put him in an expen so he could watch all the other puppies play from a safe place and wouldn't let me touch/reassure him in any way (which was tempting). By week three, he started getting curious and so we let him play after all the other puppies had worn themselves out a bit and were not so crazy. By week four, he was clearly getting excited so play so we let him out of the expen sooner. In week five, he was bff's with almost everyone; though he'd alternate between playing with puppies and jumping in someone's lap like he belonged there. Now at 2.5 yo, he LOVES all dogs and wants to be friends/say hi/play with everyone that we meet. In fact, this is a currently what we're working on for the Therapy Dog training test; they should sit nicely at your side and ignore the other dog - but not my outgoing pup with his tail wagging 90 mph and starting to get into that about to pounce/play with me crouch! So don't despair. It takes some time and self control on your part. Keep taking him to puppy classes or puppy play sessions and if you have doggie daycare place for small dogs, take him there once he's gotten his shots for supervised socialization (very helpful if you're in a quiet house). My pup also loved the small dog park (gotta have the right circumstances for those - there are multiple dog parks in my area, but only one I'd bring my pup to).


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

marlowe'sgirl said:


> My puppy did the same thing the first 3-4 weeks of puppy class! What my trainer did was put him in an expen so he could watch all the other puppies play from a safe place and wouldn't let me touch/reassure him in any way (which was tempting). By week three, he started getting curious and so we let him play after all the other puppies had worn themselves out a bit and were not so crazy. By week four, he was clearly getting excited so play so we let him out of the expen sooner. In week five, he was bff's with almost everyone; though he'd alternate between playing with puppies and jumping in someone's lap like he belonged there. Now at 2.5 yo, he LOVES all dogs and wants to be friends/say hi/play with everyone that we meet. In fact, this is a currently what we're working on for the Therapy Dog training test; they should sit nicely at your side and ignore the other dog - but not my outgoing pup with his tail wagging 90 mph and starting to get into that about to pounce/play with me crouch! So don't despair. It takes some time and self control on your part. Keep taking him to puppy classes or puppy play sessions and if you have doggie daycare place for small dogs, take him there once he's gotten his shots for supervised socialization (very helpful if you're in a quiet house). My pup also loved the small dog park (gotta have the right circumstances for those - there are multiple dog parks in my area, but only one I'd bring my pup to).


Now, see, I wish the trainer had done this with the ex-pen or I had thought of it myself. I'm kind of mad after last night because she called how we were introducing him to puppy play in class as "flooding." I had no clue what that was when she said it, so I looked it up online. It seems that this is very controversial and could make him even more afraid and maybe not trust me as much. Grrr! She mentioned something about Cesar Milan and then the alarm bells started ringing. I'm not a big fan of Cesar's, to be honest (my apologies to those who are), but so far this is the only thing in class that I can see that might be viewed as negative training.

I'm kind of not so happy about this class now. I thought that what she was telling us about just putting him in the situation was how all trainers worked with puppies like ours. I double-checked to make sure that she does positive based training before we signed up and she even teaches the classes so that the dogs can go on to take their therapy dog certification test.

What does everyone else think about this flooding type of training for shy dogs? It's not like he's shy all the time, it's just with other dogs. He loves people and will go to them easily.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hmmmm ... Tillie is NOT a dogs dog, she LOVES people and tolerates other small dogs (only actually PLAYS with other Havanese) and she has 'issues' with big dogs that are in her face (or butt.)
I had her in a class with a new trainer last winter and the very first class at the end they had 'off leash' time. I should have left right away, but of course, not really realizing what was going to happen and thinking I was doing a good thing by getting her around other dogs, I stayed. They let the dogs off leash one by one, starting with Tillie.
It started out okay and then they let the lab mixes off leash... and they all ran straight for Tillie. They were 'just being friendly' but she is already scared and being surrounded by 6 dogs twice as big as she is barking, sniffing and circling her, she responded as you would expect... completely PANICKED, fear crying, teeth baring, whole nine yards. AND the IDIOTIC 'trainer' was literally blocking me, insisting that if I 'rescued her' she would never 'get over her fear of big dogs'. ON TOP of that this woman then was squirting Tillie in the face with a squirt bottle, HELLO, she gets groomed every day with a squirt bottle, that does NOTHING but confuse her and make her face wet!! 
You can imagine the fear of big dogs got even worse after that. Needless to say we NEVER went back to that trainer and went back to our original trainer who happens to work at Pet Smart... 
It has taken me nearly a year to recover Tillie from that experience, I knew that she could NOT even go back in that building again because of the fear she had from that incident.
I think that as long as our dogs are taught to tolerate other dogs and aren't agressive towards them they shouldn't be "forced" to be 'friends' ... after all some of us as people aren't exactly people persons, so why should ALL dogs be dog dogs??


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

While Marlowe loves almost all dogs, he would have gotten panicked in Tillie's situation. A group of large dogs running towards him? I can't believe the trainer allowed that - especially once Tillie was panicking! Marlowe will happily go say hi to ONE big lab mix or even a Great Dane (it's happened  who is nice and calm. A group of large dogs starting to rough house? No, thanks. I'm fairly certain I'd be picking him up - its' too easy for him to get hurt inadvertently. 

Dory - if your dog is panicking (crying/teeth baring), no good will come of the situation because the response of other dogs to teeth baring is not going to be a friendly one. In those puppy play sessions, initially Marlowe tried to hide behind me or get me to pick him up. It never got to the panicked stage. In the expen, he got much less anxious when he realized there was nothing to be scared of and only once he was calm and curious did we introduce him to the other dogs. He is such a sweet, calm dog that often, he got put back in expen to help the another shy dogs be less afraid (in a 1 on 1 situation).


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm really happy with my trainer after reading the above. She warned all the other owners to stay on top of their dog if it was any where near Ted while off leash because he is so small. Everyone was very good about it and Ted is quite the little man running around and among the others. It took alot for me not to get him but I watched the other owners (which there is only 6 of us) and they were all really good!


----------

